# LL Bean Scotch Flannel Shirts Fit



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Quick question, L.L. Beans Scotch Flannel shirts, what's the fit like compared to say Brooks Brothers regular and slim fit in their casual shirt line?


----------



## Puig (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought one last year in large, I normally wear 16x35 dress shirts, it's scaled big like most Bean clothes, they always seem to run really wide, all their clothes seem to look like 120% scale, big collar, big buttons, everything a little off. I probably should have tried a medium, but assumed it would probably shrink a lot being flannel. I usually size down in any sweater from Bean to a medium, and often avoid alpha sized shirts from them because of the large fit. I'd stick with a medium if you are at all thin. I haven't worn mine much because of the size issue.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Puig said:


> I bought one last year in large, I normally wear 16x35 dress shirts, it's scaled big like most Bean clothes, they always seem to run really wide, all their clothes seem to look like 120% scale, big collar, big buttons, everything a little off. I probably should have tried a medium, but assumed it would probably shrink a lot being flannel. I usually size down in any sweater from Bean to a medium, and often avoid alpha sized shirts from them because of the large fit. I'd stick with a medium if you are at all thin. I haven't worn mine much because of the size issue.


This exactly.

I have a couple of Bean flannel shirts that I got in the past couple of years and I really like the material and patterns/colors for the price but they are just so wide (and they don't really shrink that much with washing). Combine that with the fact that I've lost a bunch of weight this year due to increased running and better diet and I doubt I'll be wearing mine at all this fall/winter except for maybe when I need an extra layer working in the yard.

For comparison's sake, I wear a medium in Brooks Brother's slim fit and I find a medium in LL Bean's regular fit even wider than a BB traditional fit.

I really wish LLB would offer more of their mainline shirts in their trim fit (and that their trim fit was even slightly more trim than it is).


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Puig said:


> I bought one last year in large, I normally wear 16x35 dress shirts, it's scaled big like most Bean clothes, they always seem to run really wide, all their clothes seem to look like 120% scale, big collar, big buttons, everything a little off. I probably should have tried a medium, but assumed it would probably shrink a lot being flannel. I usually size down in any sweater from Bean to a medium, and often avoid alpha sized shirts from them because of the large fit. I'd stick with a medium if you are at all thin. I haven't worn mine much because of the size issue.


Thanks for the heads up, I'm 16.5 neck and 34 sleeve and I would swim in Bean's shirts if that's the case, I think I'll stop by my local Brooks Brothers and see what they have.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I acquired two recently: one in L from the trad thrift exchange, and another in M directly from LL Bean. I normally wear 16 x 33, BB slim fit.

The fit is similar to what has been described above. I washed the L in hot water and tossed it in the dryer on high and it shrunk enough to be pretty close to a good fit. The M has a pretty nice fit but seems just a tad small. If it shrinks at all, it probably won't work out well for me. Cold water and air drying for that one, exclusively.

I seem to find this dilemma frequently, with a L too large and a M a tad bit small. Sleeve length is a problem. Orivs shirts come to mind.

You may want to consider Lands' End. I think their size M fits me pretty well.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Orvis and Bean both make sleeves that are far too short for their labeled sizes, in my mind. I can wear a BB alpha-sized shirt with no problems, but Orvis and Bean often require me to roll the sleeves or look like a ragamuffin.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Bean will give you garment measurements if you ask customer service.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree with what's been said above. I'd also mention that in addition to featuring a boxy cut, they have rather voluminous sleeves. It's a shame as I do like the shirts otherwise and they're some of the only affordable traditional tartan flannels around (that I've found, at any rate). Still, I can make do by wearing them under a cardigan.

In a happy development, Lands' End has added a few traditional tartans (Macbeth, Stewart Victoria) to their flannel offerings. On sale at the moment too.


----------

